# Performance Bike is coming to Texas



## Dave Hickey

I'll leave it up to you to decide if it's good news or not but I just got the new Performance Bike catalog in the mail. They are opening stores in Fort Worth, Plano, Grapevine, Austin, San Antonio and Houston..

Fort Worth, Austin and San Antonio are coming in January. The others shortly after..

I wonder if the bought some local shops are they are starting fresh?


----------



## texass4

I'd say any new Ft. Worth LBS is good news, at least in theory. If for no other reason, it's just another new toy store to visit when time permits. That location is very close to the SW Bikes Inc. Maybe that means better, more competitive prices for gear and various consumable bits. 

Did the catalog announce a firm grand opening date? The website says nothing to that effect.


----------



## Dave Hickey

It just said in January 2007. The store is on South Hulen


----------



## innergel

Interesting. I wonder if they bought Plano Cycling? That is a pretty good LBS, although I shop at RBM South almost exclusively. On the whole, I'd say a chain bike store has less appeal to me than a smaller LBS. But it could bring some of the pricing down in the area, so maybe it's not all bad. I'll stop by and take a look, but keep my business at RBM where I already have a good relationship with everyone there.


----------



## Jeff in Texas

Got the flyer/catalog in the mail today. It'll be nice to have more choices and not so far to drive to get stuff.


----------



## texass4

innergel said:


> Interesting. I wonder if they bought Plano Cycling? That is a pretty good LBS, although I shop at RBM South almost exclusively. On the whole, I'd say a chain bike store has less appeal to me than a smaller LBS. But it could bring some of the pricing down in the area, so maybe it's not all bad. I'll stop by and take a look, but keep my business at RBM where I already have a good relationship with everyone there.


I'm right there with you...even though I live in Ft. Worth now, I still go out to RBM for everything but the small stuff like tubes, etc. Chain stores can definitely be a good or bad thing, but I'm mostly excited about options. Most of the small shops around FW don't keep many different brands of things like clothing and tires in stock. Choices are good...


----------



## sw3759

other good news,if you still use them for mail order you now get to pay state sales tax on your order too..yippee.


----------



## Abn1SG50S

sw3759 said:


> other good news,if you still use them for mail order you now get to pay state sales tax on your order too..yippee.


On the other hand, if you order something on line and it doesn't fit or isn't the right color or whatever, you can take it to the store and exchange or return it instead of having to ship it back and wait for it to be credited back and new merchandise sent.


----------



## cmg

it's near Britton's bike shop in San Antonio. hate the idea of paying state sales tax, so i'll look at Nashbar for similar stuff.


----------



## cazdrvr

It's going in about 25 yards from Britton's. Not sure how some of the LBS's will hold up with this presence...


----------



## yater

cmg said:


> it's near Britton's bike shop in San Antonio. hate the idea of paying state sales tax, so i'll look at Nashbar for similar stuff.


$10 shipping and a week's wait sounds like a raw deal to me. The only thing I HATE about performance is their shipping. If you aren't on the "member plan", they punish you with a 3-4 week wait. I could deliver it faster on foot. Seriously, they must store it away for 3 weeks before sending it out....I couldn't have something delivered that slowly without pulling some strings. I don't buy from them because of it. Every other online store offers reasonable (within a week) shipping at a cheaper price (<$10). IIRC, performance charges for 2 day shipping whether the item is in stock or not.


----------



## cendres

yater said:


> $10 shipping and a week's wait sounds like a raw deal to me. The only thing I HATE about performance is their shipping. If you aren't on the "member plan", they punish you with a 3-4 week wait. I could deliver it faster on foot. Seriously, they must store it away for 3 weeks before sending it out....I couldn't have something delivered that slowly without pulling some strings. I don't buy from them because of it. Every other online store offers reasonable (within a week) shipping at a cheaper price (<$10). IIRC, performance charges for 2 day shipping whether the item is in stock or not.


+1 

And Nashbar is even worse in regards to dragging their feet with shipping. Unless you cough up for expedited, don't expect your package in less than 4 weeks. I've had this happen several times, so I don't believe it to be a fluke.


----------



## Schneiderguy

*Not much point in renewing my membership if*

i now have to pay sales tax on mail orders. I can find better deals elsewhere on line.


----------



## culdeus

I don't think you'll have to do sales tax. They'll just open up a SBE like borders does to avoid people buying there from paying taxes.


----------



## Schneiderguy

Hope you are right. But I placed an order last week and asked if I had to pay sales tax. The answer was "no", but I would some time in the future. I decided not to renew the club membership.


----------



## culdeus

Schneiderguy said:


> Hope you are right. But I placed an order last week and asked if I had to pay sales tax. The answer was "no", but I would some time in the future. I decided not to renew the club membership.


It's gonna depend on the way they have things setup. Different stores do it different ways. I think even REI now figured out how to get around the sales tax thing I heard (but haven't tried it myself).


----------



## Schneiderguy

*Tax Attack!*

Now that the stores are opened we will have to pay sales tax on orders. I just ordered because the price was good even with the tax. the T.P. creit was equal to the tax so it was a good deal. But Performance has given a 6% advantage to their competitors.


----------



## culdeus

was good while it lasted. What about going through nashbar to book the sale?


----------



## Schneiderguy

I looked, but Nashbar didn't have the item at the sales price. I saved $10 so that paid for my '07 team membership. The points equaled the sales tax.


----------



## innergel

Dave, where did you see they are opening a Grapevine store? I can't find it listed on their website. I'll have to take a run up to Plano this weekend to check out that store. Nothing else is close.


----------



## Dave Hickey

The catalog that I received said Grapevine was "coming soon"..What ever that means.

I'm not usually a big fan of Performance but for certain things they can be great. I was in one of their new stores in Greensboro, NC last week and picked up some tires and tubes for just a little more than I'd pay for one tire at an LBS. I bought two Forte brand tires on closeout for $15 each plus 2 tubes for $2.99/ea. I'm hard pressed to find one tire at an LBS for less than $30-35


----------



## yater

I went to the Fort Worth store a few days ago and the bottom line is....performace is cheap (in a good way). I got one of their fluid trainers, some grips, tires, boxes of clif, gels, endurox.....I really like that place.


----------



## bung

I was told that the Grapevine store will open in July and it will be east of Grapevine Mills Mall where all of the restaurants are.


----------



## barbedwire

Well, probably most bike shop owners are crapping in their pants because they don't want to compete with Performance.


----------



## Jeff in Texas

bung said:


> I was told that the Grapevine store will open in July and it will be east of Grapevine Mills Mall where all of the restaurants are.


Interesting, I was wondering when and where they are going to set up business there. I have so far refused to check out the other stores because of the distance from where I live.
Looks like Performance will give Sun & Ski a serious challenge.


----------



## innergel

barbedwire said:


> Well, probably most bike shop owners are crapping in their pants because they don't want to compete with Performance.


I wouldn't be so sure about that. I went to the Plano store a few weeks ago and was underwhelmed. I'd much rather go to RBM or any of the other local shops.


----------



## cazdrvr

Ditto above. Luckily, my LBS in San Antonio is price competetive and provides great service.


----------



## Slowdude

innergel said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. I went to the Plano store a few weeks ago and was underwhelmed. I'd much rather go to RBM or any of the other local shops.


Agreed, the store blows chunks. I'd rather spend the extra money and shop at RBM.


----------



## Oxtox

The Performance store in Austin is large but really lacks anything notable as far as inventory goes. I asked the mechanic a couple of very basic questions about a build I'm starting and she flatly admitted she wasn't able to answer them...honest, but a little scary.

It's located between two local shops (Discovery Cycle and Nelo's Pro) that should be able to provide anything that the boring, big box store has.


----------



## Alx

Jeff in Texas said:


> Interesting, I was wondering when and where they are going to set up business there. I have so far refused to check out the other stores because of the distance from where I live.
> Looks like Performance will give Sun & Ski a serious challenge.


Well Sun&Ski sells more things than just bikes but I'm sure they will take a hit in sales in that department if they open so close to the mall. Hopefully they will reduce prices even further and we can all benefit from it.


----------



## bung

I've been to the Ft Worth store a few times. The first time I went in I bought a couple of Polar bottles. I am torn over my experience the last time I went in. I got a great deal on some Shimano carbon soled shoes and I was also looking at bikes. One of the sales people was really pushing me to try a bike that was too small telling me that it would fit fine.


----------



## barbedwire

Oxtox said:


> The Performance store in Austin is large but really lacks anything notable as far as inventory goes. I asked the mechanic a couple of very basic questions about a build I'm starting and she flatly admitted she wasn't able to answer them...honest, but a little scary.
> 
> It's located between two local shops (Discovery Cycle and Nelo's Pro) that should be able to provide anything that the boring, big box store has.


Quit being prejudice. Just because it's big box does not mean it is boring.


----------



## rule

I just got back from the Plano location on the final day of their Grand Opening 20% off sale.

No give-aways or goodie bags any more like my buddy said that they were doing on the first day. They had some buy one/get one free stuff that I wanted. Their selection of items is probably 1/1000th of what they have available for purchase by phone or online. Here's how my visit worked out price-wise.


Accelerade 56 servings 

- web reg. price listed as $39.99, web asking price $24.99, 5 flavors in stock.
- in-store price posted on hand written two-for-one sign as $36.99, price shown on register receipt $39.99, on sale price of $19.98, one weird flavor only in store.


GU gels 24 pack

- web reg. $29.99, web asking $24.99, 9 flavors in stock.
- in-store price posted on two-for-one sign as $29.99, on sale price on receipt $14.98, two weird flavors in store.


Clif Builders Bar 12 packs

- web reg. price $22.99, web asking $19.97, 3 flavors in stock.
- in-store price $22.99, sale price $19.97, two flavors in stock.


Conti GP4000 tires

- web reg. price $62.99, web asking $49.99, only blk/blk.
- in-store reg. price on hand written sale sign $56.99, on sale price $49.97, only blk/blk.

They took the 20% off of each item and asked me if I wanted to apply my Team Performance account points to the purchase as well.


If you take out the 20% off coupon, these prices would pretty much be identical to what I would be paying for the same items at Plano Cycling & Fitness, and using my PBA club discount. On the nutrition/hydration stuff, at PCF I can get more flavors, advice on whether what I am getting is going to work for me, and suggestions on how to properly use them to help my performance. (I have even had them give you a gel pack to try out on your next ride before you commit to getting a full pack of that flavor.) Ditto on the tires and they have multiple colors in stock on them as well. I have also had them ask if I had the bike with me and offer to put the tires on while I waited or finished shopping. I did that one time after a group ride and when they were done and I asked them how much I owed them. They just looked at me funny.

One other thing that a buddy of mine noticed. You can use the in-store catalog sales phone by the register and they will ship you items direct to the store at no charge. BUT the prices that they charge you will typically not be the same as what these items are listed for online. My buddy had taken a list in with him to use this Member Phone-In Order approach in order to get exactly what items he wanted. Once he started ordering stuff from their phone customer service he noticed that the prices were higher than what he had seen them listed for online. When he pointed that out, the customer service person basically said that it was supposed to be like that, and that in order to get their best prices you would have to order through them through the website. When he complained about it, they just said that the pricing difference was better online because the customer goes through them direct. My buddy said, "Well isn't that what I am doing calling in to you from your store location instead of tying up your store personnel?" And after a couple more rounds of that they still wouldn't budge. So my buddy said, "Then forget about it!" Only then did they agree to give him the online prices for his items. The guy at the register said that 'most of the time' if you complain they will match the web price. He said though when something is on sale online at a really good price or they are running it on some kind of promotion they won't likely drop the price. And he said that 'everybody else complains about it too.'


----------



## culdeus

Not sure if you care, but you can get GP4000 for $34.95 with $0 shipping:

http://bikeisland.com/cgi-bin/BKTK_STOR20.cgi?Action=Details&ProdID=544


----------



## MickeyR

rule said:


> I just got back from the Plano location on the final day of their Grand Opening 20% off sale.
> 
> No give-aways or goodie bags any more like my buddy said that they were doing on the first day. They had some buy one/get one free stuff that I wanted. Their selection of items is probably 1/1000th of what they have available for purchase by phone or online. Here's how my visit worked out price-wise.
> 
> 
> Accelerade 56 servings
> 
> - web reg. price listed as $39.99, web asking price $24.99, 5 flavors in stock.
> - in-store price posted on hand written two-for-one sign as $36.99, price shown on register receipt $39.99, on sale price of $19.98, one weird flavor only in store.
> 
> 
> GU gels 24 pack
> 
> - web reg. $29.99, web asking $24.99, 9 flavors in stock.
> - in-store price posted on two-for-one sign as $29.99, on sale price on receipt $14.98, two weird flavors in store.
> 
> 
> Clif Builders Bar 12 packs
> 
> - web reg. price $22.99, web asking $19.97, 3 flavors in stock.
> - in-store price $22.99, sale price $19.97, two flavors in stock.
> 
> 
> Conti GP4000 tires
> 
> - web reg. price $62.99, web asking $49.99, only blk/blk.
> - in-store reg. price on hand written sale sign $56.99, on sale price $49.97, only blk/blk.
> 
> They took the 20% off of each item and asked me if I wanted to apply my Team Performance account points to the purchase as well.
> 
> 
> If you take out the 20% off coupon, these prices would pretty much be identical to what I would be paying for the same items at Plano Cycling & Fitness, and using my PBA club discount. On the nutrition/hydration stuff, at PCF I can get more flavors, advice on whether what I am getting is going to work for me, and suggestions on how to properly use them to help my performance. (I have even had them give you a gel pack to try out on your next ride before you commit to getting a full pack of that flavor.) Ditto on the tires and they have multiple colors in stock on them as well. I have also had them ask if I had the bike with me and offer to put the tires on while I waited or finished shopping. I did that one time after a group ride and when they were done and I asked them how much I owed them. They just looked at me funny.
> 
> One other thing that a buddy of mine noticed. You can use the in-store catalog sales phone by the register and they will ship you items direct to the store at no charge. BUT the prices that they charge you will typically not be the same as what these items are listed for online. My buddy had taken a list in with him to use this Member Phone-In Order approach in order to get exactly what items he wanted. Once he started ordering stuff from their phone customer service he noticed that the prices were higher than what he had seen them listed for online. When he pointed that out, the customer service person basically said that it was supposed to be like that, and that in order to get their best prices you would have to order through them through the website. When he complained about it, they just said that the pricing difference was better online because the customer goes through them direct. My buddy said, "Well isn't that what I am doing calling in to you from your store location instead of tying up your store personnel?" And after a couple more rounds of that they still wouldn't budge. So my buddy said, "Then forget about it!" Only then did they agree to give him the online prices for his items. The guy at the register said that 'most of the time' if you complain they will match the web price. He said though when something is on sale online at a really good price or they are running it on some kind of promotion they won't likely drop the price. And he said that 'everybody else complains about it too.'


Sorry to hear about your friend's experience with the Red Phone. I work at the Performance Bike Shop in Plano, and can tell you that the person on the other end of the phone was misinformed. The company policy is that we will match the price of our website and catalog in the retail stores. This also applies to special orders processed in our store through the Red Phone. I'm not aware of who your friend spoke to in the store, but you should never have to complain in order to get a price matched in a Performance shop. All you need to do if you're making a purchase that needs to be price-matched is tell the cashier when you are checking out. We will immediately verify the price on the website or in the catalog, and will adjust the price accordingly. We will also match the prices of our competitors, provided that the item in question is identical (same model year, components, etc...), and that it is not on closeout at the competing store. In addition to our price-matching policy, we also offer a 90-day low price guarantee. If you find the same item on sale for less money within 90 days of purchase, even in our own store or on our website, just come back to the store. We will verify the lower price, and will refund you %110 of the difference.

As for the limited selection of nutrition items you found at our store, I do apologize for that. The Grand Opening sale depleted our stocks of popular items/flavors quickly. However, there is a way that such items can be obtained at sale price if we are out of them. You may order the items via the Red Phone and still get the sale price, same as if you purchased them in the store. It will usually take around four to five days for your items to arrive, and this way you can be sure that you obtain the exact item or flavor that you are looking for. Some items, such as bikes, may take anywhere from seven to ten days to arrive. I'm sorry if you were not informed of this while you were in the store.

On items such as tires and accessories, we will try to install the items at no charge to you if possible. For most items purchased in our store, however, company policy states that we offer half-price installation on the day of purchase.

Performance has a 100% customer satisfaction guarantee, and we will always work with you to ensure that you get the best price and the best service. Unfortunately, sometimes mistakes happen as in the case of your friend's experience with the special order. If for any reason you are ever not satisfied, just ask to speak to a manager and we will take care of the problem immediately. The corporate office gives the individual retail stores a lot of leeway when it comes to "making it right" for the customer. We want you to be able to shop with confidence.

Mickey
Performance Bike Shop # 95
6101 Avenue K, Suite 110
Plano, TX 75074
Phone (214) 473-4620


----------



## Slowdude

Mickey, thanks for the post.

If you are willing to offer the customer service I will be back to shop. Welcome to RBR!!


----------



## technotart

Think about it - most of the serious bikers might buy a few things from time to time at performance, a newbie might buy a bike there, but if the newbie sticks with biking eventually they will want an upgrade, and they won't generally buy their upgrade at performance, that will happen at the LBS. The local bike shops may lose some accessory sales and entry level sales, but I'm thinking in the long run they will gain it back in upgrade customers who would not have entered the sport in the first place if it hadn't been for a less overwhelming bike shop to start with. Overall, there is probably room for everyone. The shops that might stand to lose more are the smaller shops.

The more people on bikes the better.


----------

